# Happy poop scooper



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

I'm so use to feeding Butter (my little rat terrier) raw that I really take all of it's benefits for granted. I've had a reminder over the past week of why Raw Rules!!

Mya's breeder doesn't feed her pups raw, so when she came to me, for 2 days I fed her the same food she was use to getting before starting to switch her to raw. So, some of the stress of the trip and a new home caused her to have terrible diarrhea. After 2 days of feeding her ground meat (Llama) with bone in it in the AM and her kibble in the PM, her poops started to firm up. But, still big, soft and smelly. I made the final switch to all raw; ground meat with bone and organs in the AM and a whole chicken back and neck in the PM. Voila...really small poops, about the size of what I'd expect to see from Butter. Almost no smell and solid, not squishy. This also confirms that she has no allergies to poulty.... thank God!!! I can get raw chicken backs and necks dirt cheap, so I won't have to spend a fortune on food (I'll do that on grooming :rolffleyes. Also, I let her eat as much as she wants for both feedings and to my surprise she isn't eating nearly as much as I thought she would.
Just another reason why Raw Rules!!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I would be happy to feed my two Shih-tzus and my Mini raw, but I thought it would be a pain in the neck. I figured you would have to remember all the time to get the patty out of the freezer and then you would have to wash the dishes in the dishwasher all the time. I don't put my dishwasher on every day.

I heard there were bones in the raw meat and I don't fancy feeding chicken bones. I thought they would choke a dog. Perhaps I got it wrong. 

So -- can you please tell me -- what are the pros and the cons of feeding raw -- price, convenience, poops. Do all dogs do well on raw? There must be disadvantages and what are they. How do you switch over??


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

1st... chicken bones are only brittle and dangerous when cooked. I'd also never feed my dogs chicken bones, or any bones for that matter, that were cooked.
Taking out frozen food has become a habit for me. I don't even really think about it anymore I just do it. You do something often enough and it isn't a pain in the neck it's just everyday life. Same thing goes for washing the dishes. I don't have dishwasher, I AM the dishwasher. Doing it everyday by hand... for me...normal.
Apparently not all dogs do well on raw but so far, every dog I've had, I've put on raw and have had no issues whatsoever. It usually cleared up some issues like a delicate digestive system and ongoing diarrhea problems. 
I'd like to add more but have to go off to work. If no one else post any of the other MANY benefits, I'll post later after work.
Later.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

OK thanks. I will start a new thread called Pros and Cons of switching to raw.


----------

